# Battlefield 2 crashes when connecting to servers!



## NoobinatorHere (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I recently tried to install Battlefield 2 to play LAN co-op with friends. However, whenever I try to join a server – any server at all – the game crashes to the desktop. I have tested this on five computers (each with a separate CD key and installation CD). My windows 7 64 bit desktop works fine, my Vista 64 bit laptop works perfectly, but three windows 7 laptops all fail to join servers. They simply crash to the desktop instantly.

On these three computers that can't connect to any server, I have tried opening task manager, right clicking BF2.exe, set affinity, and unticking everything except CPU 0. This achieved absolutely nothing. I have tried running the game in compatibility mode for windows XP and windows Vista. Nothing. I have tried a completely fresh install, removing registry data and the 'my documents' BF2 folder, and starting completely from scratch. Nothing. I have tried version 1.00, 1.12, 1.41 and 1.5. None work. I have tried updating punkbuster, I have tried opening bf2 as an administrator, I have tried installing with different discs of the five we have between us in case it was some bizarre CD-specific issue like a scratch. I have tried as much as possible listed above in conjunction with each other. Nothing at all works. The same three computers simply cannot connect to any LAN BF2 server, they just crash to the desktop. 

If it's relevant in any way, I'm connecting over Tunngle. All participants have the green smiley face in the bottom right. 

I've looked around on the net and found nothing that I haven't already tried. Does anyone have any idea about how to properly fix this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are the computers using the same A/V and firewall setups?


----------



## NoobinatorHere (Jan 17, 2010)

In each case the default windows firewall let's both BF2 and Tunngle through, so yes. All of the laptops tested have a default resolution of 1366/768, although the in game resolution varied from 800/600 to 1024/768 to 1366/768. The desktop's native resolution is full HD and it was tested in 800/600, HD and full HD. I disabled the "Creative EAX" sound effects as directed in an attempt to fix the issue, which did not work. 

So yes, the AV settings were the same for the most part, although the resolutions on any two machines being tested at once were likely varied at stages.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A/V = Anti Virus products, some have there own hosts.txt file which will limit connections.


----------



## NoobinatorHere (Jan 17, 2010)

The two computers that work do indeed have identical antivirus software, whereas all the other computers that don't work did not. I disabled the antivirus software on one of the dis-functioning computers, and even installed the software that was on the working computers (AVG free and Malwarebytes Anti-Malware) on one of the dis-functioning ones. Neither solution worked.


----------



## Gavnation00 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quick question: Are you sure the game is able to run fully on your pc? Try lowering you graphic settings on the game and try again.


----------



## NoobinatorHere (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah I've tried it at both min and max settings on the dis-functional PCs. One of the computers in question can run Red Alert 3 at mid detail easily. Although by no means impressive, that's more than enough power to run BF2 at max, let alone at minimum.


----------



## Gavnation00 (Jul 8, 2012)

I noticed that u installed the game on multiple pc's with different cd's and keys. Did you pirate the game? Because if so, then you might want to check what servers its supposed to play on. Here is another solution: Download a program called tunggle. Look for the Btlfld 2 sever on there and open btlfld 2 game and then try connecting to a LAN server.


----------



## Gavnation00 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh NVM. I see that you already tried that.


----------

